# What does your team need?



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

http://www.wnba.com/draft2005/player_teamneeds.html


Am I the only one who finds it odd that there aren't any Comet players saying what we need?


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I am wondering how Houston will do. They signed Tari Phillips - great player when she isn't being a head case. She is getting OLD too. Arcain is back, which is huge for Houston. They have a great new assistant in Karleen Thompson. 

Is Michelle Snow going to play like she played overseas? When is Tina Thompson's baby due? These are very interesting times for Houston.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Gym Rat said:


> I am wondering how Houston will do. They signed Tari Phillips - great player when she isn't being a head case. She is getting OLD too. Arcain is back, which is huge for Houston. They have a great new assistant in Karleen Thompson.
> 
> Is Michelle Snow going to play like she played overseas? When is Tina Thompson's baby due? These are very interesting times for Houston.



Tina's baby is due in May. As for Michelle, only time will tell. :whoknows:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

GR...

I think Tari will be a great addition to the team and will be a good influence on Snow. I think the coaching staff has never challenged Michelle to pursue her potential...if you only had to go up against Tiff Johnson at practice, how hard would you be tryin'? How can anybody be surprised when Snow still gets taken to school against the better posts in the league, when that is all she has to practice against? Granted, she is a professional, but for a long time everyone has seen the potential for Snow, she just hasn't figured out how to make it happen.

I also love the addition of Kar Thompson...the coaching staff needed a change...any kind of change. For training camp at least, Van will have a lot of vets to look at...Reid, Nygaard, LaTonya (man I liked her late last year). I just wish he would go ahead and sign Johns-Kimbrough before somebody else does. I like her game.

WE NEED ANOTHER POINT GUARD WILLING TO COME THROUGH THE REVOLVING DOORS THAT ARE THE ONE-SPOT IN COMETSLAND.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> GR...
> WE NEED ANOTHER POINT GUARD WILLING TO COME THROUGH THE REVOLVING DOORS THAT ARE THE ONE-SPOT IN COMETSLAND.


My favorite Van quote... Doris Burke asked him how difficult is it to be a point guard for Van Chancellor... Van responds... it would be easier to land a spaceship on the moon than to be a point guard for me. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I hope they can find someone that can do it.


----------

